# portable drag strip



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

One of my more recent projects, a portable 1/8 mile drag strip, with 24v or 36v power. i use the electrical system from ecectric scooters to power the track and a very modified Expert Racer timing/tree system. everything can be run from batteries or household ac. have track will travel. what you all think? the whole track folds in half and tucks away to take up no more than 1X2' area.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey that's pretty cool......neat idea with the scooter batteries too.


Hopefully one day before I'm 50 I'll own my own dragstrip.... :tongue:


----------



## gunlocators (Feb 27, 2007)

You got a parts list or plans


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*parts list*

the drag strip is made up of Tyco track, I use three 12ft sections put together like one would to build a 6 lane race track. I put in 5 power strips spaced about 15" apart from each other on the two outside tracks. this whole track assembly is laid on two 12" bi-fold doors (closet doors) hindged together end to end, you have to make sure that seem/joints of all three tracks line up at the seem of the doors where they are hindged together. that is the easy part, putting in the timing/tree part takes a little work... I used the system form Expert Racer drag racing (they have a web sight www. expertracer.com) you will need two of the end gates in addition to the rest of the system. For power i use two systems one is 24 volt and the other is 36 volt both out of an electric scooter, which i get/got all the parts from TNC scooter at tncscooter.com. I mainly use the 24v system because the 36v can burn out the arms/comms..... you will have to make your own throttle assembly out of 1/2 inch cpvc (will have a picture soon). however, one can always use the regular wall worts or two car batteries and parma style controllers. hope this helps


----------



## jwmoor (Mar 15, 2006)

*parts list*

I will have more detailed pics once i have a better camera, and there is a pic of the system folded up in "my gallery" so check it out any more questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------

